# Can you dye your hair during IVF/pregnancy?



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've started the FET process - transfer (fingers crossed) in about a week. Does anybody know whether it is safe to use OTC hair dye during IVF/pregnancy? I've heard conflicting stories about this and would like to avoid if there is evidence to suggest it's best avoided... Thanks


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

I have also read for and against, I don't think there is a hard and fast rule but personally I would avoid chemicals that can seep into your skin and therefore blood stream albeit in tiny amounts like ammonia, bleach, hydrogen peroxide etc I am going to let my roots grow through until the baby is born if this cycle works x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

i don't know if there's any definite evidence, as Mel said there are a lot of for and against. Personally, I stopped dying my hair because I didn't want to risk it on the off chance the chemicals had any negative effects but I know lots of people that didn't stop and still had healthy pregnancies. I'm just a worrier so I stopped doing anything that would make me worry!


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi

I waited until I was 14 weeks pregnant till I had my hair coloured on advice of my hairdresser, so after first trimester.
Good luck for your FET.

X


----------

